# Michigan Bottling Co., Muskegon.



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

It arrived a couple days ago: A Baltimore Loop-Seal, what-I-think-is-beer, bottle in a dark honey-amber. The glass at the base is much thicker (darker) which gives an interesting effect as strong light passes through. The mouth is by far the smallest I've ever seen on a bottle of comparable size-- my pinkie-claw could hardly get in there! The embossing seems to have been sunken in more than I've seen before, too. It's as if too much heat and pressure were applied over a period of time-- that affect is cool to me. It's worn, but I like it. Front embossing reads: "MICHIGAN / BOTTLING CO. / MUSKEGON" Back: "THIS BOTTLE / NOT TO / BE SOLD" Bottom: "E H E CO. / 11" There seem to be four, debossed in a square-shape, dots between each letter of E H E. It's a start to complete my mission: Obtain at least one bottle from every bottling company in my town's history. This one holds very few references. The most information complied in one place on this company (that I could find) is my own. Here is my old post before I got it from E-bay.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Information on it: "[Inspection number] 422. Michigan Bottling Co.______ Carb. drinks & bot. beer." 1897.http://books.google.com/books?id=kiQzAQAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA116&lpg=RA1-PA116&dq=Michigan+Bottling+Co+Muskegon+1897&source=bl&ots=wMWg0fRkif&sig=u3BDSUh7wz_LSr0B4omC"Bottled goods......1889"http://books.google.com/books?id=5LsVAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA442&lpg=PA442&dq=Michigan+Bottling+Co+Muskegon+1901&source=bl&ots=-hVRFnVmC4&sig=21iBfWgnMdcy9OtnzmB3CkrfUXc&hl=en&sa=X&ei=gTZ9VKjwHYujyQTq6oDADw&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=Michigan%20Bottling%20Co%20Muskegon%201901&f=false Last year in service recorded: 1901. BUT! The only bottle I've found in some time (well, half of one...) is a 1948 "Michigan Maid Bottling Co." bottle. Take out Maid, and you have this company's name. Nonetheless, the only information I can verify is: At least 12--probably limited-- years of service in bottled goods from 1889 to 1901. There are two known bottle types produced that I can find-- the other is a Baltimore Loop Hutch-type in Leon's possession. This company probably died  or sold-out because of Muskegon Bottling Works.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is an attempt to show the thickness differences based on how light passes through.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

The back and the neck:


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 10, 2014)

Very cool bottle. Love the color. Nice one!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you, Rich.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice Addition. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice Bear, glad to see you finding some Muskegon bottles !  Mitch


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 10, 2014)

Bear, I have one Muskegon bottle. Do you have this one?[attachment=muskegon bottleing works.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Leon, thanks. 
Mitch, I'm happy about it!
Rich, no. They're common and  worth 5-10 bucks but I'd have one if antique stores didn't have them at 15-25 bucks. Grr. lol. Yours maybe 15 due to condition-- is it tooled or ABM?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe it to be ABM. I don't think I paid but 6 or 7$ for it. I do like to collect Michigan bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 10, 2014)

You did well then. Here's another variation of the same company there.


----------

